# MC2 for brewed coffee



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

Will be upgrading my espresso grinder this year and used my MC2 for aeropress and cheer and enjoyed it but with changing the grinds I never really failed it in so never felt I got the best from it.

Anyone use an MC2 for brewed coffee and what are your thoughts?


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Ask yourself why not, an MC2 is a pain to switch between grinds but if you dialled it in for brewed it should be ok.

I don't think the grind setting needs to be micro perfect for brewed (Mr Boots may correct me here) so once it's dialled in for a specific bean it might not need messing with.

Just my take.

Ian


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

I was hoping I might get this reply, many thanks.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Using the adjustment mech to go back and forth will be a massive pain and time consuming ?

Is there any way of underatanding where you are on the mc2 - numbers etc?

I have no idea how consistent an mc2 will be at coarse levels...


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks for the input MrBoots2u, this will be mainly for Chemex so will hopefully be staying on one setting but when I was changing grinds it was a PITA.

I was curious if anyone was using a MC2 with reference to consistent grinds at course levels as that's kinda where my concern is.

Overall I think it should be OK for what I hope to achieve.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Rhino hand grinder might be easier... I'm gonna do some chemex with one this week to see how good it is


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Spooks said:


> Thanks for the input MrBoots2u, this will be mainly for Chemex so will hopefully be staying on one setting but when I was changing grinds it was a PITA.
> 
> I was curious if anyone was using a MC2 with reference to consistent grinds at course levels as that's kinda where my concern is.
> 
> Overall I think it should be OK for what I hope to achieve.


Don't the Lido1, Hausgrind, Feldgrind, Rosco all use the same burrs? If you can get the burr gap wide enough it should be OK? Try slowing & speeding up the pours to minimise grind adjustments, there won't be a setting that works for all coffees for the same regime. E.g. a very soluble coffee might turn out well with a bloom & all water added in one go after 30s, a less soluble coffee might require the water added in equal weight, multiple pours every 20, 30 or 60seconds, at a similar brew ratio & grind setting.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Hausgrind and Felgrind share same burr set - not sure the Lido does.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Hausgrind and Felgrind share same burr set - not sure the Lido does.


Lido1 does, but not Lido2/3.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Hausgrind/Felgrind use a 38mm burr set - Lido 2 is 40mm according to CoffeeHit.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

When you say brewed, will you be keeping it to one type of brewing method or using it across multiple styles? If multiple styles you still have the problem of re-dialing and reference points which is the MC2's big weakness


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I think MC2 will give you too many fines, not worth it.

A good hand grinder should be better.


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh dear, I fear my wife may kill me if I tell her I need 2 grinders this year


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Hausgrind/Felgrind use a 38mm burr set - Lido 2 is 40mm according to CoffeeHit.


Yes, that's what I said, the Lido2 has different burrs to Lido1/Haus/Feld/Rosco.

MC2, Ascaso i2, Lelit PL53 grinders all (I believe?) use the same burr set. "38mm/40mm" just pertains to the size of the hole the burrs drop into, not to the diameter of the cutting edge/grind path, it's like saying a Mini has a 10l engine because that is the size of the engine bay, not the swept volume of the cylinders. Stick a 5mm external boss on the outer burr and your 38mm burr is now 48mm...without any change to the dimensions of the cutting surfaces.

Swapping an electric grinder for a manual grinder with the same burrs doesn't make any sense unless you can only get the adjustment range you need with one or the other.


----------

